# Niagara Falls Rally Potluck



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone








We've all asked each other for recipes at the Potluck.
Thought we could just start our own topic and everyone can list what they brought and the "how-to's".

BROWNIE DELUXE

1 box brownie mix, - I use Betty Crocker
2 cups mini marshmellows
1 cup mini M & M's
1 container chocolate frosting.

Bake brownie mix according to directions.
Note: for the oven in the camper - I bake at 325 for 40 min
Take brownies out of oven and sprinkle with marshmellows.
Put back in oven under broil for 5 minutes.
Let cool.
Melt frosting in microwave 20-30 sec.
Pour over marshmellows. Sprinkle with M&M's.

FRUIT SALAD

1 can pineapple tibits, drained
3 bananas, sliced
2 Red Delicious Apples, chopped
1 Golden Delicious Apple, chopped
2 cups strawberries, sliced
1 can peach pie filling.

Mix ingredients. Chill at least 12 hours.

ENJOY!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Golden Mom,

Boy! Those brownies sound great. But my kids would be bouncing off the walls for days with that much sugar!







(I guess that just means more for us 'adults'







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Golden Mom,
> 
> Boy! Those brownies sound great. But my kids would be bouncing off the walls for days with that much sugar!
> 
> ...


That's why you take it to a potluck and feed everyone's else's kids.....LOL


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Golden Mom,
> 
> Boy! Those brownies sound great. But my kids would be bouncing off the walls for days with that much sugar!
> 
> ...


Doug

Speaking with experience (I am not going to tell anyone, how many I had) they were outstanding









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw you plate FULL of them


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I saw you plate FULL of them


So thats why when I went for some they were all gone









But when DW gets around to it I'll have her post her recipe

Don


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

We brought the sausages, peppers, and onions. Really no recipe to post ... just cook everything in a stir fry pan.

I would like to see the recipe for the cheesy rice dish. Who made that? It was really good. And of course, Tim's chili was just delish!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lisa

I also had a plate full - After the brownies
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

BirdLadyLisa said:


> We brought the sausages, peppers, and onions. Really no recipe to post ... just cook everything in a stir fry pan.
> 
> I would like to see the recipe for the cheesy rice dish. Who made that? It was really good. And of course, Tim's chili was just delish!


We also want the cheesy rice dish recipe....who made it...........come on, give it up


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That was really yummy -









Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok, I am getting hungry.

How about everyone makes their dish again and Fed-Ex to me









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Ok, I am getting hungry.
> 
> How about everyone makes their dish again and Fed-Ex to me
> 
> ...


But first it has to be inspected so send it to me first then it will be forward to Thor









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

I really appreciate, you going the extra mile for me
















Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Blueberry Dump Cake

Serving Size: 8 to 10

1 can crushed pineapple, large can with juice

3 cups blueberries, fresh

3/4 cup sugar

1 box yellow cake mix

1/2 cup butter, melted

1 cup pecans, coarsely chopped

Melt 1 tbs butter in a 10" or 12" Dutch oven, add pineapple with juice, add blueberries, cover with sugar and top with cake mix. Add ingredients in that order and DO NOT STIR! Drizzle with remaining butter (melted), and top with pecans.

Over Charcoal:
Bake 1 hour at 350 degrees. (in a 12" oven, 15 coals on top, 9 on the bottom)

Over Campfire:
Bake 1/2 hour on medium hook, raise to one higher hook, add top coals and bake an additional 10-15 minutes until bubbly - then remove from fire and set on cooking table to continue baking until browned on top. About 1 hour total baking time.

Oven Directions: Bake in 9â€ x 13â€ baking dish at 350 for approximately one hour.

Per serving: 592 Calories; 28g Fat (42% calories from fat); 5g Protein; 84g Carbohydrate; 32mg Cholesterol; 545mg Sodium
Food Exchanges: 2 Fruit; 5 1/2 Fat; 4 1/2 Other Carbohydrates

This is what I made the night we all gathered for the eats the Keystone reps brought.

Steph


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

happycamper said:


> Per serving: 592 Calories; 28g Fat (42% calories from fat); 5g Protein; 84g Carbohydrate; 32mg Cholesterol; 545mg Sodium
> Food Exchanges: 2 Fruit; 5 1/2 Fat; 4 1/2 Other Carbohydrates


Okay - did we really need to know this


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

This will make you feel better:

Orange Salad

1 container Lite or Fat-Free Cool Whip, thawed
1 small box sugar-free jello (as is)
1 small can mandarin oranges, drained
1 cup low-fat or fat-free cottage cheese

Mix all ingredients together until well mixed. Chill for couple hours or until firm. Enjoy.

We also made the Chicken and Crabmeat Pasta Salad. I'll have to post it later when I find the recipe again. The Pineapple Upside Down Cake in the Dutch Oven can be found with the Luray Rally recipies.

Mrs. Wingnut


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin,

We're still waiting for Pebbles Margarita Recipe. Please beg her to share it ... please please please

Wayne and Lisa


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wayne 
I emailed it to you the other day.

When I see her I will get it again and post it here for others.

kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

Please add me to the email.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

OK, here it is,

*Pebbleâ€™s Margarita Drink*

*Ingredients;*
1 Shot Tequila
1 Shot Grand Marnier Liquer
Â½ Shot Cointreau
Limeaid (1 can frozen concentrate mixed with 2-1/2 cans water)
Lawn Chair

*Directions;*
Step 1: Set-up lawn chair in good level spot, preferably a shady spot.
Step 2: Combine all ingredients in 10-12 ounce cup with ice, garnish with fresh lime slice and salt rim if not on high blood pressure medicine.
Step 3: Enjoy your creation, preferably with some great Outbacker friends!
Step 4: After your Nap, repeat Step 2.

Drink Responsibly!

Today is our 10 year anniversary, I bet she will be enjoying one or two of these babies this evening since she is off tomorrow







she'll probably be asleep by 8:30 tonight


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hurricane,

I had a good friend who once told me,

"It doesn't matter when they go to sleep. It only matters what happens when you wake 'em up!"


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks folks- no margarita's were made

But I can atest to one thing from lastnight,

Moet Chardon champagne and some Oban single malt scotch lead to a headache the next day


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

Happy 10th to you and your bride.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Lets see, my recipe from the potluck....

Ok, 1.5 to 2 ozs of Tanqueray London Dry Gin, 5-6 ozs of Tonic water, a wedge of lime, ice and there you have it....

Oh, wait, you probably want the chili recipe.....meat (your choice), tomatos (crushed), onions, peppers (both bell and chili), chili powder, cumin, oregano, cilantro, a bay leave or two, several hours to simmer, lots of love, and the secret family ingrediant (I'm sworn to secrecy on that one....sorry).

Tim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Hi Folks,

All this talk about food is making me hungry and I just finished dinner! All the food was so yummy at the potluck...my oatmeal choco. chip cookies follow the recipe on the tub of quaker oats, execpt I add almond extract and butterscotch chips as well as choco chips, instead of raisins and nuts!

Looking forward more great meals in Oct. both in NH and Otter Lake.

Clare


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

Your chili was awesome - I will not tell you how many servings I had and how many beers I had to have.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> and the secret family ingrediant (I'm sworn to secrecy on that one....sorry).
> 
> Tim


Nothing wrong with a little secret ingrediant








As long as it is good and yours was

Don


----------

